# Flounders/Red/Specs/Black Snapper



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Took the family out yesterday. Ended up with 35 flounder, 2 reds, 3 trout and 3 black snapper. All caught west of the pass on finger mullet and bull minnows. Weather was beautiful.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

UHHHHHHHH......WOW!!!.......:letsdrink


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Job well done!!! :clap


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow Great Job Folks.Guess your eating good for a while .


----------



## Inshoreslayer24 (Mar 17, 2009)

I need a boat! Great job:toast


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

good god! what all were yall using to catch all the flounder?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

wow!! what a day i think some flounder sandwichs are in order or maybe a little stuffed flounder.Yum........ Thanks for the report .

TIM


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Whitie9688 (5/17/2009)*good god! what all were yall using to catch all the flounder?


Mostly bull minnow and finger mullet, but did pick up some on new penny gulps.


----------



## Goins13 (May 15, 2009)

congrats.your gonna be eatin good for awhile


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

That's fishing for sure! Good job.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats what Im talking about! Dang fine mess of fish right there!


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice catch:clap


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

And you wonder why they have fish regulations. Good grief

Rich 

Navarre


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

I hate to gripe. But Rich from navarre seems like the only reasonable guy commenting so far. Ya thats a nice mess of fish. But i hope you don't do that everytime you go out. How about practicing a little catch and RELEASE next time! Save some flounder for the rest of us!


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

heck of a catch. one of the best i've seen on the inshore reports. good job.:bowdown


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (5/17/2009)*I hate to gripe. But Rich from navarre seems like the only reasonable guy commenting so far. Ya thats a nice mess of fish. But i hope you don't do that everytime you go out. How about practicing a little catch and RELEASE next time! Save some flounder for the rest of us!





> *ammo angler (5/17/2009)*And you wonder why they have fish regulations. Good grief
> 
> Rich
> 
> Navarre


Hell the man goes out and catches his fish within the state regulations and your gonna give him hell about it. I suppose neither of yall ever kept yalls limit on any species of fish. The man bought fishing licenses, gas for boat, gas for truck, bait, etc so why cant he keep the LEGAL fish. Nice catch DFA keep bringing in the reports and keep catching your limit. You two need to get a life and quit being such as ass for a man catching some fish with his family.


----------



## Inshoreslayer24 (Mar 17, 2009)

> *Splittine (5/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (5/17/2009)*I hate to gripe. But Rich from navarre seems like the only reasonable guy commenting so far. Ya thats a nice mess of fish. But i hope you don't do that everytime you go out. How about practicing a little catch and RELEASE next time! Save some flounder for the rest of us!
> ...




I agree with Splittine. Do not bash someone for catching fish within the legal limit. He is kind enough to post his catch so that we can see what is biting, and someone is going to say save some flounder for us. I think that is just plain selfish.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

For the record, there are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo many flounder out there that he did not even make so much as a scratch in the population. They reproduce like rabbits. I look at it as he did some population control...:bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (5/17/2009)*I hate to gripe. But Rich from navarre seems like the only reasonable guy commenting so far. Ya thats a nice mess of fish. But i hope you don't do that everytime you go out. How about practicing a little catch and RELEASE next time! Save some flounder for the rest of us!


There was four of us on the boat so we actually didn't make our limit on flounder. Sent back dozens of undersized ones for you to catch.

Tell you what. When red snapper opens you go out and keep one per person, I'll keep my two.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Death From Above (5/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (5/17/2009)*I hate to gripe. But Rich from navarre seems like the only reasonable guy commenting so far. Ya thats a nice mess of fish. But i hope you don't do that everytime you go out. How about practicing a little catch and RELEASE next time! Save some flounder for the rest of us!
> ...




DFA, I'll be taking home BOTH of my snapper, my slot red, 15 spanish, 2 kings and my 20 white trout (if only I could figure out how to catch em). Congratulations on a fine catch:bowdown. To all the haters :Flipbird. He STILL hasn't caught enough to pay off the boat and all the gas and gear. And even with all those flounder, it still wouldn't equal the weight in meat of a deer, not even one. But I do have to say DFA, I expected a fish fry or SOMETHING :hungry. C'mon, I'll bring the beer!!! But if not, then the GPS coordinates, time of day, baits, tidal flow, barometer pressure and which side of the mouth you held your tobacco on would do me fine.


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Hats off to all fine day on the water. I only wish it was me. Great catch, and anyone that don't like it to bad!


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Mother of God.....that's a nice stash of flatties.....


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

Hang on just a damn minute!! You mean to tell me that you have a spot where you catch just as many flounder as you gig?? I feel nauseous!!:sick Great job!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Can I bring my boat to you and let you just put one finger on it?:bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

nice haul for sure! congrats on a great trip!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

About the Norm, for DFA. 

But still Dang.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dayum..... daa-a-a-a-yumthat's a nice haul of flounder right there.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

never had much luck catching flounder. its always an occasional catch on a plastic or shrimp or something. how were you catching them? free lining the minnows? drop shot? under a float? were you fishing over grass, or on the edge? deep shallow?



appreciate the input. me and the girlfriend have been dying to make some flounder sandwiches.



great catch!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Freakin' amazin'. Great job.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome catch!:clap


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

> *Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (5/17/2009)*I hate to gripe. But Rich from navarre seems like the only reasonable guy commenting so far. Ya thats a nice mess of fish. But i hope you don't do that everytime you go out. How about practicing a little catch and RELEASE next time! Save some flounder for the rest of us!


Are you with Peta?? Maybe you should strap on some dive gear and dive some of these wrecks near the beach and then you will understand how many fish their actually are. I think you are just jealous buddy.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy pass the coleslaw! Nice haul...........i get excited when I catch two!


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

Good God DFA you boys don't play the Radioe, dam nice catch!


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

Really nice mess of fish, you reall know how to get them. Congraulations :bowdown:bowdown. I sure wish I knew where you were fishing, but I know it's a military top secreat. But you can't blame a guy for trying. take care DFA and you just keep on catching your fish, don't let those sore loosers put you down.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *D-Joker (5/20/2009)*Really nice mess of fish, you reall know how to get them. Congraulations :bowdown:bowdown. I sure wish I knew where you were fishing, but I know it's a military top secreat. But you can't blame a guy for trying. take care DFA and you just keep on catching your fish, don't let those sore loosers put you down.


Exactly. As long as someonestays within the legal limit, the fish get eaten by friends/family,and don't go to waste, then what more can you ask? I appreciate the skills DFA...very, very nice.Gulf flounder reach sexual maturity by end of year 1, by the way guys.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

fiver...those are not gulf flounder...those are southern flounder...they reach sexual maturity between 2 and 4 years. most gulf flounder measure out at 11 inches long. gulf flounder do not like soft bottom.



i was on the mobile bay today and they were catching lots of them...all you have to do is hit the seawalls along the cause way and you to can catch your ten fish. i stood next to an angler today in the middle of the day and he caught 5 in 30 minutes that i was talking to him.



now hit mobile river and catch plenty of specks reds and black snapper.



now as for plenty of flounder...well...alabama went from all you can keep and no size limit to 10 per angler and 12 inch minimum. the state saw the resource declining with commercial fishing from gigging nets and hook and line. on top of that when they had a jubilee flounders were being slaughtered by anybody and everybody. i do believe they now have a handle on their fishery which will now allow great catches like DFA to continue.



they are buying up the nets and soon will be regulating the commercial harvesting of flounder as well. alabama has a big bay for lots of flounder and they know the value of this great eating fishery not only for the people of alabama but feeding the world. hats off to alabama for protecting the fishery so we all can enjoy!



now i only assume DFA fished in mobile bay cause he said he was fishing west of the pass and they are wearing them out in mobile bay. also i fish west of the pass...pensacola pass...and i haven't caught a mess of flounder like that on hook and line in many years.



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *captwesrozier (5/20/2009)*fiver...those are not gulf flounder...those are southern flounder...they reach sexual maturity between 2 and 4 years. most gulf flounder measure out at 11 inches long. gulf flounder do not like soft bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats great info for everyone Capt. Wes...I wonder if he was fishing in Mobile because like you said about west of the pass and hook and line..


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

I may be wrong but I am pretty sure DFA is an alabama guy and has made no secret of that. Either way, that is an AWESOME haul of inshore fish!!

Speaking of Mobile Bay, my Grandaddy used to take me fishing around ft. morgan and we would wear the specks, reds and flounder out. If I remember right, this is prime time for big specks over there near Ft. morgan and mobile bay is LOADED with flounder. That water might not be as pretty as P'cola bay but it is teeming with fish. I would say its worth the license and trip to the ramp if you want to catch alot of fish...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm notin Alabama, your confusing me withFive Prongs of Fury. And it's aheck of a long run from Sherman Cove to Mobile Bay and I don't know squat about Mobile Bay other than it looks shallow as shit when I've drove across that long bridge.

Capt Wes, <U>you are a great fisherman</U>, but don't assume that just because youhaven'tcaught a mess of flounders west of P'Cola pass inawhile that others aren't.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA...you are correct i am assuming...but we both know where they are not located!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

wow thats a very nice catch so much fun thanks for the pics and report :bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Box of Fish DFA. 

I enjoy seeing your post. I could very easily see how people could be very envious of you ability to consistently produce a box of fish like you do. 

Keep em coming.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ammo angler (5/17/2009)*And you wonder why they have fish regulations. Good grief
> 
> Rich
> 
> Navarre


and he was within them:Flipbird


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

You didnt go fishing...you went catching.:bowdown


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

DFA...are you saying somebody is questioning the size of your specks and redfish in those pictures?



hell the bench seat has to be at least 12"es which makes the smallest speck at least 15"es...that would be legal in florida for sure!



again nice haul of fish west of the pass and almost in alabama!!!!



tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, DFA, keep up the good work!!! Man, as long as you are within your leagal limits produce, produce and produce some more. In these trying times, take care of yours and yours. I quote, "I'll tell you what this snapper season you keep 1 and I'll keep my two!!! Right on man!!! I don't see any short fish, so keep em coming!!!

Deadeye


----------

